# Cube Kitty Cat Free Crochet Pattern



## Altice (Oct 22, 2016)

Ravelry Link
https://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/cube-kitty-cat


----------



## flyovercindy (Jan 24, 2013)

Thank you!!!!!


----------



## GrumpyGramma (Oct 20, 2014)

Very cute and should work up quickly. Thanks for the links.


----------



## Roses and cats (Apr 17, 2013)

Adorable! Thank you for posting.


----------



## yourmother306 (Nov 30, 2011)

How cute is that!?!?!?!
I want a bunch.


----------



## JennyG12 (Jan 24, 2016)

Altice said:


> Ravelry Link
> https://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/cube-kitty-cat


Cube Kitty Cat by Crafty Bunny Bun 
Cute!
Also Look at the others!!
https://www.ravelry.com/designers/crafty-bunny-bun
.


----------



## aknitter (Jan 25, 2011)

How adorable! Thank you for all the links that are posted.


----------



## Vicrae (Feb 27, 2012)

Love the links. Thanks.


----------



## kittykatzmom (Mar 1, 2011)

Cute, but I don't do all the downloads to get the patterns. I wish free patterns would be on here for us to copy.


----------



## flyovercindy (Jan 24, 2013)

kittykatzmom said:


> Cute, but I don't do all the downloads to get the patterns. I wish free patterns would be on here for us to copy.


The Ravelry link above posted by Altice only requires 3 clicks to be able to print off the pattern, and you aren't downloading anything except the actual pattern. You can save it to your computer, print it out on your printer, or copy it down.

Click the Ravelry link, click the "free Ravelry download", click the "download .pdf" button, and the free pattern pops up. (These are safe links)

Make lots of Kitties!!! :sm17:


----------



## shoppingwithsunshine (Jul 25, 2012)

What a cute little cat . Thank you ( And thanks for showing us the other cuties )


----------



## penpop (Aug 12, 2013)

So cute.


----------



## julietinboots (Feb 19, 2011)

pretty cute!


----------



## riversong200 (Apr 20, 2014)

So sweet! Thanks.


----------



## Shirlck (May 15, 2013)

Darling! Thank you for sharing.


----------



## dannyjack (Nov 5, 2013)

I love Kittens, thank you for the link!


----------



## kittykatzmom (Mar 1, 2011)

Thanks


----------

